# Google- Tryptophan degradation in irritable bowel syndrome: evidence of ... - 7thSpace Interactive (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Tryptophan degradation in *irritable bowel syndrome*: evidence of *...*7thSpace Interactive (press release), NY - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>*Irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) is a common disorder that affects 10-15% of the population. Although characterised by a lack of reliable biological markers, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

